# Welche Schnurkapazität 30 LBS Rolle



## Hardi (25. August 2005)

Hallo, bin Kaltwasserangler und möchte doch evtl. im Urlaub am Mittelmeer das Schleppen versuchen. Eine 30 lbs Stand-up Rute ist Vorhanden. Es steht nun die Anschaffung einer neuen Rolle an, die ich in Norwegen zum Tiefwasserfischen nutzen möchte, die aber genug Kapazität für die Schleppangelei mit monofiler Schnur haben sollte. In Norwegen bevorzuge ich eher schmaler gebaute Rollen. 

Welche Schnurmenge sollte eine 30 LBS Rolle für z.B. das Schleppen in der Adria z.B. Kroatien haben. 

Gehe davon aus das Mono-Schnur die wohl bessere Wahl ist. 
Ist der Durchmesser 0,55 mm für die Kalkulation von 30 lbs Mono noch aktuell? 

Habe als Rolle die Avet Pro EX 4/02 bzw. die PRO EXW 4/02 im Auge. 

Ist eine 30 lbs Ausrüstung über- oder unter-dimensioniert für das Mittelmeer, z.B. Kroatien? Oder OK?#c 


Mein PC ist im Computerhimmel, kann nur mal kurz vom Arbeitsplatz Mo-Fr. ins AB linsen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Schnurkapazität 30 LBS Rolle*

Hallo Thomas!

Mit Deiner Einschätzung 0,55 = 30 Lbs liegst Du richtig! Die Avets kenne ich nicht, so daß ich dazu nichts sagen kann! 
Ob in der Adria eine 30iger ausreicht? Juristenantwort: Es kommt darauf an! Und zwar darauf, auf welche Fische Du aus bist! Bei Thunfischen mit 50 kg + X wird es langsam aber sicher eng mit der 30iger Ausrüstung! Da würde ich dann lieber auf eine 50iger ausweichen. Meistens ist aber eine entsprechende Ausrüstung auf den Booten vorhanden!
Habe eben den neuen WFT-Katalog (vormals Penn) in die Hände bekommen. Darin enthalten, auf Seite 58, WFT 2-Gang Rainer Korn Deep Sea W. 
Ansonsten würde ich mal an einer "normale" 30iger denken, Penn International oder besser noch, Shimano Tiagra, auch eine Tica Team käme in Frage!


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Schnurkapazität 30 LBS Rolle*

Moin Hardi,

Schnurkapazitaet scheint mir hier nicht die einzige Frage zu sein...

A) 
Generell ist die Avet EX ne schoene Rolle. 
Ich habe selber eine und mir sagt sie in dieser Groesse mehr zu als ne Tiagra oder Penn. 
In groesseren Groessen (50, 80, 130) wuerde ich mir keine Avet kaufen - a) weil ich in der Groesse ne Tiagra bevorzugen wuerde und b) weil es keine Avets >=80 gibt...

B) 
Ansonsten stellen sich mir da massgeblich vier Fragen:

1) wie oft kommst Du zum Fischen in Norwegen vs Mittelmeer?

2) Auf welche Fische bist Du aus?

3) Ist Deine 30Ibs Rute der Massstab aller Dinge oder wuerdest Du auch ne Rute mehr kaufen?

4) Wie gedenkst Du auf die Fische zu angeln - z.B. in Kroatien?

zu Frage 1) 
Dies determiniert, ob Du eher ne weite oder ne "normale" Rolle kaufen solltest. Willst Du hauptsaechlich in Norwegen und ab und zu mal im Mittelmeer fischen, wuerde ich ne "normale" Rolle bevorzugen. 200m Mono Topshot kombiniert mit ner geflochtenen darunter (kannst Du zur Not einfach umdrehen, wenn Du es von vorneherein fuer Norge anders herum aufspulst - also erst Mono, dann geflochtene) sollte auch fuers Mittelmeer funktionieren. Kommt aber auch auf Frage 2) an.
Ansonsten eher weites Modell und nur Mono... 

Willst Du von nun an oft zum Fischen in warmen Gefilden wuerde ich fast sagen, kaufe Dir Dein Norwegen Geraet und nutze es in Norwegen und kaufe Dir separat Dein Big Game(?) Geschirr. Es gibt da viel weniger Ueberschneidungen als die meisten Leute immer annehmen... 

zu Frage 2)
Wie Sailfish sagt, wenn Du auf grosse Tunas aus bist, vergiss es... 
Dann solltest Du ne 50er kaufen (minimum)
Fuer ein bisschen rumgedaddel mit Fischen bis 50 Pfund reicht ne 30er allemal...
Fuer noch kleineres Zeug haettest Du auch Deine 2-Speed Shimano TLD behalten koennen, die haette den Job auch getan... 

zu Frage 3)
Wenn Deine 30er Rute genuegen soll, denn wuerde ich mir auch ne 30er Rolle kaufen - ne 50er Rolle an ner 30er Rute macht wenig Sinn...
Andererseits, wenn Du oft im Mittelmeer los willst, wuerde ich eher die 30er Rute loswerden und mir ne gute 50er Kombo kaufen..

zu 4)
Wenn Du chartern willst, haben die eh allen Kram, also vergiss es am besten.
Dies wuerde ich Dir als Neuling eh empfehlen, ansonsten kann das alles ne bisschen frustrierende Angelegenheit werden. Und die Skipper haben i.d.R. bessere und besser geeignete Ausruestung usw als Du Dir jemals kaufen wirst...

Hoffe, ich habe etwas geholfen,
all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Hardi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Schnurkapazität 30 LBS Rolle*

Moin Saifisch, Moin Ansgar,
vielen Dank für Eure prompten Infos. Das Gerät kommt vorzugweise in Norwegen zum Einsatz. Auf den Charter-Schiffen ist Gerät vorhanden, gut - ist wohl auch Sinvoll die ersten Schritte und Erfahrungen mit Leihgerät zu machen.
Für kleines Zeugs ist noch eine andere Rolle, z.B. Penn GLS 45 vorhanden.
Macht für mich keinen Sinn für alle 2-3 Jahre für ein bis zwei mal im Urlaub "schweres" für das Big Game geeignete gerät anzuschaffen.
Vielen Dank + Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Schnurkapazität 30 LBS Rolle*

No worries, mate...

Ja, es lohnt sich wirklich fuer die allerwenigsten Leute, sich hardcore Geschirr anzulegen. Denn wer kommt schon permanent dazu, sich auf das tiefe, weite blaue Meer zu begeben? [Seufz]

Also, nimm die EX, nicht die W, damit tust Du Dir was gutes. Passt gut zur 30er Rute und ist nicht so unhandlich wie ne W und auch etwas leichter ...

Zum Light tackle fischen ist die dann auch noch durchaus brauchbar, nur falls Du denn doch mal die Gelegenheit haben solltest. 

Oder fuer Stoer oder Riesenwelse... )

All the best 
Ansgar






			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Saifisch, Moin Ansgar,
> vielen Dank für Eure prompten Infos. Das Gerät kommt vorzugweise in Norwegen zum Einsatz. Auf den Charter-Schiffen ist Gerät vorhanden, gut - ist wohl auch Sinvoll die ersten Schritte und Erfahrungen mit Leihgerät zu machen.
> Für kleines Zeugs ist noch eine andere Rolle, z.B. Penn GLS 45 vorhanden.
> Macht für mich keinen Sinn für alle 2-3 Jahre für ein bis zwei mal im Urlaub "schweres" für das Big Game geeignete gerät anzuschaffen.
> Vielen Dank + Gruß Thomas


----------

